# What is a Leatherback Bearded Dragon



## reptilian1924 (Mar 18, 2012)

Sorry l had to edit this thread.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 18, 2012)

Well if you are going to have a mental breakdown just because no one posted in your thread after a couple of hour's then I think we are better of without you lol


----------



## JungleManSam (Mar 18, 2012)

Diaper change is in order.


----------



## saximus (Mar 18, 2012)

Lol wow...
I read the original this morning but didn't answer because I simply didn't know and am on my phone so Googling is too hard to bother. Maybe that's the reason others didn't reply too. Or the fact that two minutes of research on your own could answer it for you...


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 18, 2012)

saximus said:


> Lol wow...
> I read the original this morning but didn't answer because I simply didn't know and am on my phone so Googling is too hard to bother. Maybe that's the reason others didn't reply too. Or the fact that two minutes of research on your own could answer it for you...



Ditto
Search Google "Leatherback bearded dragon"
Result: leatherback bearded dragon - Google Search


----------



## Wally (Mar 18, 2012)

Don't let the door hit you on the *** on the way out.


----------



## D3pro (Mar 18, 2012)

A link to help you.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 18, 2012)

LOL, now he is sending me nasty PMs


----------



## RSPcrazy (Mar 18, 2012)

:facepalm:


----------



## D3pro (Mar 18, 2012)

I always wanted do one of these


----------



## Heelssss (Mar 18, 2012)

D3pro said:


> A link to help you.



Lmao, I clicked onto it!!!!! lol


----------



## hurcorh (Mar 18, 2012)

how hard is it to either

1. Wait a little bit for someone to respond.
or
2. Use this awesome innovation called GOOGLE!!!!


----------



## mad_at_arms (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi GeckJosh,

Who to say l am having a mental breakdown, can you prove l am all because of me deciding to edit my thread on APS Reptile Forum.

Don't even think about replying to this pm, cause you wont be able to seeing you are not in my contact list.

Have a good day buy buy mate.

Cheers,

Reptilian1924.


----------



## D3pro (Mar 18, 2012)

GeckoJosh said:


> Hi GeckJosh,
> 
> Who to say l am having a mental breakdown, can you prove l am all because of me deciding to edit my thread on APS Reptile Forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## reptilian1924 (Mar 18, 2012)

hurcorh said:


> how hard is it to either
> 
> 
> 
> 1.Use this awesome innovation called GOOGLE!!!!


Yes l did log onto Google to search for information on Leatherback Bearded Dragon's thank you, and found what l was wanting information on, before l posted my thread on APS Reptile Forum earlier on today.

Reptilian1924.


----------



## saximus (Mar 18, 2012)

Maybe the poor fella has just had a bad day.


----------



## JungleManSam (Mar 18, 2012)

Trololol.


----------



## Tsubakai (Mar 18, 2012)

This response just makes you look like an attention-seeking toddler. If you do go to other forums maybe think twice before posting in anger.


----------



## D3pro (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## jas468 (Mar 18, 2012)

This APS Reptile Forum funny!!!


----------



## reptilian1924 (Mar 18, 2012)

saximus said:


> Maybe the poor fella has just had a bad day.



Saximus, who to say l am a poor fella and is having a bad day, l myself am having a cheerfull day thank you, maybe its you thats having a bad day today, and is the poor little fella who cannot keep of APS for long, you come on here to have ago at people when you can, don't sit behind a computer screen and think you can say what you like, and get away with it by having ago at other people, cause it will only come back to you in the end, and your the one who will suffer, not the person you are having ago at on here such as me.


----------



## saximus (Mar 18, 2012)

Lol


----------



## PMyers (Mar 18, 2012)

This is brilliant! With a work server that doesn't allow me to access facebook, APS-insanity-dribble threads are what keeps me going on a long weekend shift :lol: Ahh, what the hell... I'm going back to re-read the "Most espesive dragon" thread :twisted:




+


+


=


----------



## jinjajoe (Mar 18, 2012)

ahhhhhhh Les...... chin up old boy !!!!


----------



## scorps (Mar 18, 2012)

I wanna know the original post


----------



## HerperBaz (Mar 18, 2012)

GeckoJosh in fine form I see.. haha! 

one word.. "Google"


----------



## Decoy (Mar 18, 2012)

I missed the start of this thread... but it sounds good. Whats going on in here?


----------



## hughesy (Mar 18, 2012)

Lol good read!!!! Now if you guys don't reply to my post on breeding trios I'm gonna also crack the ****s!!!!


----------



## timantula (Mar 18, 2012)

hughesy said:


> Lol good read!!!! Now if you guys don't reply to my post on breeding trios I'm gonna also crack the ****s!!!!


lolol:lol:


----------



## miss_mosher (Mar 18, 2012)

D3pro said:


> A link to help you.



Most amazing link EVER!


----------



## richardsc (Mar 22, 2012)

pmsl,theres more likes than posts

i thought it was ones mother in law


----------

